# Air Freight Shipping



## joe432 (May 8, 2013)

Hi there,

I am trying to ship a few items from Dubai to the UK and am thinking of using a firm called Al Marjaan, which seems to offer a decent service of packing and door-to-door delivery. However while their marketing is all over the net I can't find any customer feedback about them anywhere.

Does anyone have any experience of using this firm, or of similar UAE-based removals companies?

Thanks in advance!


----------

